# Mexican Tourist Tax



## Sirpete (Jun 25, 2017)

I did a quick search on this topic and could not find any recent post about it so I will post this info to remind or educate.

The Mexican Tourist Tax is what most of us pay when coming here.

It is added into our airline ticket under that line of Taxes and/or Fees.
Check you ticket and it should be listed as UK tax code

It is about $35 Can or $490 Mex.

Today, I was helping someone book a ticket to Canada via Westjet and saved them this fee because I remembered they are except from this tax.

*Mexican tourist tax exemption*
If your itinerary includes travel between Canada/USA and Mexico, and you are a Mexican citizen (holding a Mexican passport), or a resident of Mexico (permanent or temporary) holding a Mexican visa, you may be entitled to a refund of the Mexico Tourism Tax (UK tax code) included in the price of your ticket.


*WestJet policy is:*

https://www.westjet.com/en-ca/travel-info/fares/exemptions

All refund claims must be processed before travel commences. Please call us at 1-888-WESTJET.
If you believe you are entitled to a refund of this tax, please call 1-888-WESTJET to process your booking and provide the information required to confirm your qualification.


*AirAlaska's policy is:*

https://www.alaskaair.com/content/travel-info/before-your-trip/mexico-tourism-tax.aspx

All refund claims must be submitted within 12 months of ticket issuance.


*Other airline have different policies!*

Here is a link to some sample

How to request Mexico Tourism Tax refunds for airline flights by citizens and residents - The Yucatan Times


TTFN
KIrby


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Are you referring to the fee for an FMM included in the price of an airline ticket, never thought of it as a Mexican Tourist Tax, only the fee for a tourist card....


----------



## windknot1 (Jul 28, 2017)

That's what I was wondering. I always drive across and I receive my visa, but have never paid a tourist tax, unless that is what I am paying when I pay for my tourist visa. The prices of my visa fee and the tourist tax are near identical.

Before reading, I thought this thread was to be entirely different. At some border crossings, there have been scam artists getting on busses at the border with Belize and trying to collect a "tourist" tax that is bogus. Many naïve tourists have paid the tax but some more savvy FMM holders and residents have exposed the scam, because allegedly it does not exist. Scam artists recently tried this in Nuevo Progresso, just across the border from Pharr, TX. This is where Texans go for dental work, prescriptions, and to just party and have a few good margaritas.

This is the first time I have ever heard of this tax in any sort of "official" manner, such as a surcharge on an airline ticket.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

windknot1 said:


> That's what I was wondering. I always drive across and I receive my visa, but have never paid a tourist tax, unless that is what I am paying when I pay for my tourist visa. The prices of my visa fee and the tourist tax are near identical.
> 
> Before reading, I thought this thread was to be entirely different. At some border crossings, there have been scam artists getting on busses at the border with Belize and trying to collect a "tourist" tax that is bogus. Many naïve tourists have paid the tax but some more savvy FMM holders and residents have exposed the scam, because allegedly it does not exist. Scam artists recently tried this in Nuevo Progresso, just across the border from Pharr, TX. This is where Texans go for dental work, prescriptions, and to just party and have a few good margaritas.
> 
> This is the first time I have ever heard of this tax in any sort of "official" manner, such as a surcharge on an airline ticket.


Several things have gotten muddied in this discussion. Start with terminology:
FMM - this is a form that is often filled out when entering Mexico. The form is used for those entering as tourists, as resident visa holders and by Mexican citizens.
Tourist Permit - part of the FMM that is retained by a visitor as proof of their right to be in Mexico. It is not a visa. Generally it allows a stay of up to 180 days.
Visa - a status allowing residence in Mexico. It can be permanent or temporary for 1 to 4 years. 

There is a fee to enter on a Tourist Permit. It is collected by airlines as part of the ticket price. Visa holders pay a fee to obtain their visa. They do not have to pay a fee every time the leave or return, but they might have to work to prevent an airline from collecting it.

Different rules apply to visitors that stay near the border.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

TundraGreen said:


> Tourist Permit - part of the FMM that is retained by a visitor as proof of their right to be in Mexico. It is not a visa. Generally it allows a stay of up to 180 days.
> Visa - a status allowing residence in Mexico. It can be permanent or temporary for 1 to 4 years.


Visa is a generic term to permit entrance into a foreign country. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Travel_visa


----------

